# Election Results



## OldFortKennels

are starting to trickle in. Anyone else watching? Ill be up all night long, well Im at the firehall anyway!


----------



## Sadie

I'm on it watching every minute of it hehehehe I have the flu but I made sure to vote today... This is going to be a very interseting to see who wins good luck to both canidates


----------



## ericschevy

oh boy i cant wait..


----------



## bluefamily

I'll be up all night at work watching the results come in too....whomever wins will have a hard road.....


----------



## Coletrain

Glued to the tv watching as well. Even my 10yo is watching.


----------



## bahamutt99

I'm afraid to find out. LOL!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

I am also afraid to find out, very nervous indeed!!


----------



## Coletrain

Not looking good. Time to pack my stuff, grab the kid and move to Canada.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'm watching............It's moving pretty quick


----------



## redog

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> I am also afraid to find out, very nervous indeed!!


me too! anybody have any local issues that they're watching? I am worried about 2 home rule votes in communities close by who has bsl issues. 1 all out ban is on the agenda. I think its a shame in todays society with all the big probs we face that someone wants to tell us what kind of dogs we can own


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

We are doomed.  IMO


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> We are doomed.  IMO


Why is that?


----------



## Coletrain

lovethypitbull said:


> Why is that?


I am guessing that it is because the american public voted for a socialist with no experience.


----------



## Sadie

Politics can be a touchy issue I personally feel like anything is better than what we have now that being our current president. I personally support obama but I hope whoever wins will be able to clean up the mess bush left behind JMO no disrespect to anyone and who they support.


----------



## Marty

From what I see obama has won.

We'll just have to see how it goes from here


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> I am guessing that it is because the american public voted for a socialist with no experience.


Dead on!!!


----------



## Sadie

Marty said:


> From what I see obama has won.
> 
> Well just have to see how it goes from here


Yeah that's what it is looking like this election has been pretty amazing IMO


----------



## Coletrain

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Dead on!!!


See I am not as dumb as I look.......well not all the time


----------



## Sampsons Dad

:clap::clap::clap:



Coletrain said:


> I am guessing that it is because the american public voted for a socialist with no experience.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ericschevy

The problem is NOT that he's a socialist, the problem is that he has no exsperience and no Idea what he's doing..


----------



## Sadie

Sometimes it's good to have fresh blood Obama may not be expirenced but he has a vision and I beleive he sincerely wants to change this country and take it in a new direction a better one. I think he has broken many barriers and america did the right thing by putting him in office IMHO. Like I said before nothing can be as bad as bush. Anyway Congrats to Obama


----------



## PullDawgPits

I know Obama has no experience but I would have lost alot of sleep worrying about McCain dying. lol At least now I don't have to worry about Palin being President. She seriously scares me, and annoys me LOL

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie

PullDawgPits said:


> I know Obama has no experience but I would have lost alot of sleep worrying about McCain dying. lol At least now I don't have to worry about Palin being President. She seriously scares me, and annoys me LOL
> 
> Stephanie


Heheheehe that's funny my sister feels the same way! I didn't know what to make of palin she was a real trip!


----------



## MetalGirl30

SadieBlues said:


> Sometimes it's good to have fresh blood Obama may not be expirenced but he has a vision and I beleive he sincerely wants to change this country and take it in a new direction a better one. I think he has broken many barriers and america did the right thing by putting him in office IMHO. Like I said before nothing can be as bad as bush. Anyway Congrats to Obama


It is nice to have someone fresh, but I just wished with more experience. He has not been in Senate but 3 years, 2 of those years on the campaign trail. He has alot of campaign promises to fill ( he was not given campaign money out of the goodness of politicians/ people's hearts)...is he going to have time to take care of the American people? Everyone has a vision of what they want their country to be, but I believe that he will find out just how hard it is going to be to obtain that vision once he gets in the White House.
He has alot on his plate with just the war and economy...I guess we will just have to sit back and see who he picks for his cabinet and what his 1st order of business will be when he becomes the President.


----------



## MetalGirl30

SadieBlues said:


> Heheheehe that's funny my sister feels the same way! I didn't know what to make of palin she was a real trip!


To me she had more experience than Obama did. It is harder to be a governor than it is to be a senator. .... but of course that is just my opinion!


----------



## PullDawgPits

It wasn't her lack of experience but lack of knowledge. She actually stated that it was the Vice President's job to lead the Senate! Um? Things like that scared me. 

I think that there are alot of qualified women who would be a great Vice President in either party but not her. I don't want someone cute, I want someone smarter than me!

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood

Religion and politics are not subjects that will be agreed on. All I'm gonna say is that if you thought the economy was bad now....just wait. Maybe he can't make a change in a year or a term...but he will screw things up before he's finished.

I picked the guy that had the experience but who can beat the socialist, extremist, radicals,hippies, and straight up gullible people that make up most of this county. The was a racial based election with no thought behind people's decisions. I am ashamed to be a Virginian at this point.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Well , here we are, the blood is on thier hands now. I hope Im wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## Bully Mama

Coletrain said:


> Not looking good. Time to pack my stuff, grab the kid and move to Canada.


We are thinking Grand Caymen, or Belize....:roll:


----------



## Bully Mama

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


Sampsons Dad said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Bully Mama

ericschevy said:


> The problem is NOT that he's a socialist, the problem is that he has no exsperience and no Idea what he's doing..


No he resembles a Marxist!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yep America spoke and they voted for an Arab. I'm scared really scared. McCain may be older but in good health and he is as American as they get.


----------



## Bully Mama

SadieBlues said:


> Sometimes it's good to have fresh blood Obama may not be expirenced but he has a vision and I beleive he sincerely wants to change this country and take it in a new direction a better one. I think he has broken many barriers and america did the right thing by putting him in office IMHO. Like I said before nothing can be as bad as bush. Anyway Congrats to Obama


Don't fool yourself it can always get worse! Also remember Change is good if for the positive, but even Hitler has a vision....Sorry i guess i should not be in this conversation.....disappionted...


----------



## MY MIKADO

You know when Obama spoke that is what I thought he is useing the same tacts as Hitler. I thought people would be smarter than to fall for it but I guess I held out too much hope.


----------



## sw_df27

I am not happy one bit..................... you know I was watching news alnight last night and they were interviewing people and asking why they voted for obama well most of them said because he's black he's gonna make history not a dang one of them knew what he stood for or what he didn't that's what is making me angry.........................



p.s. this post is in no way shape or form condoning racisim of anykind just pointing out something I noticed that kinda ticked me off because that seems just a racist as someone saying I'm not voting for him because he's black that of course is just my opinion


----------



## Bully Mama

I do believe our country is in trouble, and as the mother of a US Marine, iI am scared, he has no military background and the soldiers are not his main concern....Pray for our boys, theyare going to need it....:flush:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> Yep America spoke and they voted for an Arab. I'm scared really scared. McCain may be older but in good health and he is as American as they get.


I am scared also...

The funny thing is that he isn't all black like alot of people are thinking, just because his outside color makes him look black doesn't mean he is. He is white, islamic, and black. But 50% white, which is funny when I keep seeing. "The first African-American President" and he's not. I don't have a problem with a black man/woman being the president at all! It's when you get "Hussein" running as president if you get my drift. Yep, I will just go with the flow, but I know my family is poor middle class and can't even really get pre approved to buy our home, BUT I don't want help by taking someone else's money for my health or anything else. I want to know our family earned our money the hard way, not by taking from the rich and giving to the poor. This isn't some storytale called Robin Hood!!


----------



## bluefamily

Can you say "Baaa....BAaa...Baaaa...ding,ding,...Baaa" following the leader, the leader....but then again it is the same mentality that whips uneducated groupies into a frenzy believing BSL is a GOOD thing and all pit bulls are bad!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Anyone hear the Howard Stern thing where they interview people in Harlem as to why they are voting for Obama? HILARIOUS!!


----------



## bullybabe

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> I am scared also...
> 
> The funny thing is that he isn't all black like alot of people are thinking, just because his outside color makes him look black doesn't mean he is. He is white, islamic, and black. But 50% white, which is funny when I keep seeing. "The first African-American President" and he's not. I don't have a problem with a black man/woman being the president at all! It's when you get "Hussein" running as president if you get my drift. Yep, I will just go with the flow, but I know my family is poor middle class and can't even really get pre approved to buy our home, BUT I don't want help by taking someone else's money for my health or anything else. I want to know our family earned our money the hard way, not by taking from the rich and giving to the poor. This isn't some storytale called Robin Hood!!


Generally speaking if your not 100% white then you are consider what ever your other race is in obama case it's african american. Some people say you are what you father is. Islamic is not a color it's a religion.

How experienced was JFK when he was president??


----------



## bullybabe

MY MIKADO said:


> Yep America spoke and they voted for an Arab. I'm scared really scared. McCain may be older but in good health and he is as American as they get.


Obama father is from Nigieria and his mom is from Kansas, when did that become a part of Saudi Arbia.


----------



## bullybabe

MADBood said:


> Religion and politics are not subjects that will be agreed on. All I'm gonna say is that if you thought the economy was bad now....just wait. Maybe he can't make a change in a year or a term...but he will screw things up before he's finished.
> 
> I picked the guy that had the experience but who can beat the socialist, extremist, radicals,hippies, and straight up gullible people that make up most of this county. The was a racial based election with no thought behind people's decisions. I am ashamed to be a Virginian at this point.


43% of White American voted for Obama hardly call that a racially based election.


----------



## MADBood

bullybabe said:


> 43% of White American voted for Obama hardly call that a racially based election.


Yes...sad I know but with 90%+ African Americans and other races voting for him, he didn't need but 10-15% white votes to lock him in anyways...think about it.


----------



## NesOne

Congratulations to Obama, and I hope he can do a better job than Bush did.


----------



## bullybabe

MADBood said:


> Yes...sad I know but with 90%+ African Americans and other races voting for him, he didn't need but 10-15% white votes to lock him in anyways...think about it.


That was my general thinking behind my statement....the decision was not totally racially motivated because OVER half of his votes came from people of a race other than his own. And yes he IS an African American. If your caucasian mixed with any other race then you are NOT considered white. You are considered the minority of the mix. Also, in this country it is illegal for any company or agency to question your ethnicity. If you state on a job application that you are say...caucasian, then for all intent and purpose you are that race. Obama calls himself an African American. Prolly because his father was an African. And for the record, his father practiced the Islamic religion NOT Barrack. And for that matter the only influence his father had on his life was a brief period of a few months when he re-entered Barracks life when he was around 10 years old.
As for black people voting for him simply because he is black. Yes that did happen. And I'm sure that no white person has voted or backed a white man on some other occasion for the clear and simple fact that he was a white man right? Riiiiight. How would you feel if you were black? Actually try to put yourself in their shoes for a minute. The main majority of Blacks in this country are the dierect decendants of SLAVES. Who or how thay got here is immaterial. The fact remains that they are here because they were decendants of slaves OWNED by whites. They have little to no ancestory to speak of because there families were broken up to be sold. So as a result they have no liniage beyond two generations. They have very little sense of self or a history to call there own. They were emancipated about 140 years ago, and didn't really begin to experience some measure of equallity until the 1960's! 100 years of so called freedom before any semblance of it could begin to show. And all their leaders have been assassinated throughout history. So now they have a positive, intelligent man with wholesome sensibilities to call one of their own and you feel that it would be odd that they would not back him almost 100% Thats odd.....
And for his experience, the founding fathers seemed to think that it was enough for you to be an American citizen and 35 years of age to be able to become president. I think they felt that by that age you would have lived long enough to have the wisdom to be able to intelligently ask the masses to elect you to represent them as in "ONE nation under God". Barack has one of the best educations that can be had. He is a graduate from Harvard. I think he will be able to understand the concept of leadership. What I hear many people talk about is his lack of experience in government. We DO NOT need another guy learning the "This is how we always do it around here" method. I for one (and I'm sure I am not alone) am tired of the same old business as usual politics where nothing gets done and the rich get richer off the middle classes sweat and sacrifice. 
I read that people are saying they want to leave the country now. By all means go! You probably have never been out of the States any way. If you had then you probably would not have said that in the first place. Because you don't know how good you have it here. I'm not talking about a lil safe trip to the islands were the resorts and tourist areas are segregated from the "real country" were they hate Americans. Take a planes to almost ANYWHERE else in the world and get off and grab a cab to the center of the capitol and see how nice it is there! 
Another thing, if you didn't vote then you really shouldn't post anything on here either because you gave up the right to bitch about who is in charge by not voting.

I am Bullybabes HUSBAND and I approve this message.


----------



## Coletrain

NesOne said:


> Congratulations to Obama, and I hope he can do a better job than Bush did.


I would like to say that he couldn't do much worse but I would be lying. Our economy is no doubt in bad shape and Obama will have a huge upward battle on his hands but the economy wasn't always this way. It started to take a turn for the worse in 2006 when.....wait for it......the democrats took control of the senate and house. Now they not only have majority control of the senate and house again but the White House as well. Scary times lie ahead.

As for Obama. Personally I like the guy. He is charasmatic, can motivate the hell out of people and he speaks well. The problem I have is that he says a whole bunch without saying anything. He was an Illinois State Senator for 4 years and by living in this state I couldn't tell you one thing that he did for us. To be honest though, I couldn't tell you what anyone in this state has done other then screw it up. He won his US Senate bid in 2004 and took office in January of 2005. In February of 2006 he announced his bid for the Presidency and has been on the campaign trail since. ( I might be wrong on the start of his campaign trail but none the less the 109th session of congress only worked 109 days in 2006 anyways if he was there ). Sorry but 13 months, if even, is not enough experience for someone to be President of the US. Who knows maybe 4 to 8 years down the line with his experience his views may have changed and he possibly would have gotten my vote but not this year.



sw_df27 said:


> I am not happy one bit..................... you know I was watching news alnight last night and they were interviewing people and asking why they voted for obama well most of them said because he's black he's gonna make history not a dang one of them knew what he stood for or what he didn't that's what is making me angry.........................


That annoys the hell out of me too. People who I know were saying the same thing. They couldn't tell you one thing that Obama promised to do or where he stood on anything. They voted just because they wanted to tell their children and grandchildren that they were part of history and voted for him. If people paid attention to the candidates views and stances on the issues and voted that way it would have been different. Too bad the public doesn't realize that this was a historic election no matter which way it turned out. We would either going to have the first African-American ( another term that pisses me off. You are an American damn it. You were born here hence you are American ) in office or the first female Vice-President.


----------



## cowboy1

I am very nervous about Obama being elected. I thought it would be close, but I didn't expect a blowout. Biden himself said within six months we will face a national crisis, because people will want to test Obama. I don't want to find out what that will be. I feel like people don't really find out information for themselves. Like others mentioned some people voted b/c they wanted to be part of history. What about making sure the world is a better place for our kids? I wasn't the biggest McCain fan, but he was a million times better than Obama. I think him getting elected shows the moral decline in our country.


----------



## sw_df27

dang bullybade take a chill pill sit back count backwards from 10 and dig your panties out of a bunch you act like you actually know the man or something.......... everyone heres was asked for an opinion and we gave it.... doesn't really matter what any of us think cause it's said and done with now I don't see the need for you to come on here and down everyone's opinion just because it's diff. then yours..................



I would also like to add that expecting Obama to get our economy out of the crisis it's in isn't going to happen in 4 years he has a huge hill to climb and I wish him the best but only time will tell if he is qualified for the job! I will be watching him closely these next four years who knows he may change my mind!


----------



## cowboy1

I was just giving my opinion out of frustration. I realize everyone has their own reasons for why they voted for whom. As I was reading people's posts I felt that most people were frustrated. As you mentioned, we can't change it. Really neither person would be able to get much done with the economy in its current state. Did not mean to offend


----------



## Sadie

First off his color has nothing to do with it and he is no where near arabic or a terrorist he is an african american and he is also half white becuase his mother was white his wife and childeren are also african american. Obama is the first african american president ever to step foot in the white house and being white open minded on the oppisite end of the spectrum I can understand fully why african americans/minorities would celebrate this victory and vote for him this is an historic barrier that people like MLK died fighting for so of course african americans/ minorities are going to vote for this man . And yes bullybabe is right over 40% of white blue collar working america voted for obama that speaks volumes who cares if he only needed 10-15% of white voters he got alomst of half ... people are afraid of change yes having a black president is a change but his color means nothing to me he deserves a chance to proove himself just like every other elected president obama won fair and square he didn't cheat his way into the white house like our current president. He knows he has a ruff road ahead of him but he is ready to take this country in a new direction and make it a better place to live in. I am sorry but if he was a white man people would not be so afraid it's reality many people are afriad because he is black but I am proud of my country for the first time most of america saw past his color and voted for the right canidate and this should be a time to celebrate and rejoice. IMO the man is smart he is fresh not tainted by old ways he will do a great job in rebuilding our country. He has all the right people backing him to get the job done. He fought the impossible and made it possible america voted our voices were heard and the majority elected obama into the white house congrats to obama !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## MADBood

Regardless of race, he was not the better man for the position. The way the economy is now, we really don't need radical thinking now. We needed someone to help get us out of this mess, not bury us in it further. McCain, old as he is has more experience and was better suited for the job. I know he graduated from Harvard Law and blah blah....I never questioned his intellegence just his experience. I have many personal reasons why I don't like the man but it doesn't really matter.

What is done is done...nothing anyone can do about it now. God help us all. I hope he does indeed prove me wrong for all of our sake.


----------



## Bully Mama

MADBood said:


> Regardless of race, he was not the better man for the position. The way the economy is now, we really don't need radical thinking now. We needed someone to help get us out of this mess, not bury us in it further. McCain, old as he is has more experience and was better suited for the job. I know he graduated from Harvard Law and blah blah....I never questioned his intellegence just his experience. I have many personal reasons why I don't like the man but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> What is done is done...nothing anyone can do about it now. God help us all. I hope he does indeed prove me wrong for all of our sake.


You and me both, I will support my country, and my president, and I will pray to my God that he will watch over us. I think we will need it.


----------



## bahamutt99

I had my suspicions as I was watching the numbers roll in. I told my husband that there was a good chance Obama was going to win because simply, people are going to blame the current republican president for the mess we're in now, and are going to elect a democrat. My old man is upset because he says Obama is a muslim -- I don't know if he is or not -- nevermind his affiliation or stance on the issues. I will admit I am partial to young presidents, but I didn't vote that way this time. Oh well. I'm not going to doom-and-gloom the situation. I'll just have to wait and see how he does.


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> Regardless of race, he was not the better man for the position. The way the economy is now, we really don't need radical thinking now. We needed someone to help get us out of this mess, not bury us in it further. McCain, old as he is has more experience and was better suited for the job. I know he graduated from Harvard Law and blah blah....I never questioned his intellegence just his experience. I have many personal reasons why I don't like the man but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> What is done is done...nothing anyone can do about it now. God help us all. I hope he does indeed prove me wrong for all of our sake.


Your right politically he does not have the expirence that Mccain has hell bush had all the expirence in the world and was able to take this country into a hell hole and make a mess that is not going to be easy for anyone to clean up. and bush did it with all his and his fathers expirence. Sometimes expirence is not everything sure it helps but obama has joe biden and many other people surrounding him who do have expirence . I just think the man deserves a chance I am not going to say he will make a mess out of what's already a mess because I can't say for sure. But I feel like he has the right idea and I trust that he will do a better job at rebuilding this country but only time will tell that's what electing a president is about taking a chance we take a chance everytime we put someone in office obama is no different other than he happens to be black. I respect people's opinions and I consider myself to be pretty open minded so I am not knocking anyone for what they beleive I am just giving my thoughts on the matter at the end of the day we are all in the same boat regardless


----------



## ericschevy

I think the first black president is great, It's about time people pull their head out of their arse! The problem is that he's not qualified! I don't like either one but McCain WAS the better candidate..JMHO..


----------



## ericschevy

I might add that he's someone with no political or military background, *In first command of the most powerful army in the world*..Food for thought..


----------



## bluefamily

Why couldn't we have this enormous a turnout for every election. That in and of itself is what right we were born into. The numbers that turned out to cast their ballot...that was phenominal! We should be cheer the American process regardless of what our personal feelings are about the candidates (there is so much I could say and even more I won't). I hope millions of Americans who voted for the first time will do so from now on. When tiny voices get together, they make a roaring sound!


----------



## bullybabe

Coletrain said:


> I would like to say that he couldn't do much worse but I would be lying. Our economy is no doubt in bad shape and Obama will have a huge upward battle on his hands but the economy wasn't always this way. It started to take a turn for the worse in 2006 when.....wait for it......the democrats took control of the senate and house. Now they not only have majority control of the senate and house again but the White House as well. Scary times lie ahead.
> 
> As for Obama. Personally I like the guy. He is charasmatic, can motivate the hell out of people and he speaks well. The problem I have is that he says a whole bunch without saying anything. He was an Illinois State Senator for 4 years and by living in this state I couldn't tell you one thing that he did for us. To be honest though, I couldn't tell you what anyone in this state has done other then screw it up. He won his US Senate bid in 2004 and took office in January of 2005. In February of 2006 he announced his bid for the Presidency and has been on the campaign trail since. ( I might be wrong on the start of his campaign trail but none the less the 109th session of congress only worked 109 days in 2006 anyways if he was there ). Sorry but 13 months, if even, is not enough experience for someone to be President of the US. Who knows maybe 4 to 8 years down the line with his experience his views may have changed and he possibly would have gotten my vote but not this year.
> 
> That annoys the hell out of me too. People who I know were saying the same thing. They couldn't tell you one thing that Obama promised to do or where he stood on anything. They voted just because they wanted to tell their children and grandchildren that they were part of history and voted for him. If people paid attention to the candidates views and stances on the issues and voted that way it would have been different. Too bad the public doesn't realize that this was a historic election no matter which way it turned out. We would either going to have the first African-American ( another term that pisses me off. You are an American damn it. You were born here hence you are American ) in office or the first female Vice-President.


Very good points. I agree with a lot of what you say.


----------



## bullybabe

sw_df27 said:


> dang bullybade take a chill pill sit back count backwards from 10 and dig your panties out of a bunch you act like you actually know the man or something.......... everyone heres was asked for an opinion and we gave it.... doesn't really matter what any of us think cause it's said and done with now I don't see the need for you to come on here and down everyone's opinion just because it's diff. then yours..................
> 
> I would also like to add that expecting Obama to get our economy out of the crisis it's in isn't going to happen in 4 years he has a huge hill to climb and I wish him the best but only time will tell if he is qualified for the job! I will be watching him closely these next four years who knows he may change my mind!


Good points. I wasn't downing others opinions I was just promoting my own and pointing out a possible different side of the view. I dont down anyone for having there own ideas but at least know some of the facts. ie. Arab, islamic, not black?


----------



## bullybabe

SadieBlues said:


> First off his color has nothing to do with it and he is no where near arabic or a terrorist he is an african american and he is also half white becuase his mother was white his wife and childeren are also african american. Obama is the first african american president ever to step foot in the white house and being white open minded on the oppisite end of the spectrum I can understand fully why african americans/minorities would celebrate this victory and vote for him this is an historic barrier that people like MLK died fighting for so of course african americans/ minorities are going to vote for this man . And yes bullybabe is right over 40% of white blue collar working america voted for obama that speaks volumes who cares if he only needed 10-15% of white voters he got alomst of half ... people are afraid of change yes having a black president is a change but his color means nothing to me he deserves a chance to proove himself just like every other elected president obama won fair and square he didn't cheat his way into the white house like our current president. He knows he has a ruff road ahead of him but he is ready to take this country in a new direction and make it a better place to live in. I am sorry but if he was a white man people would not be so afraid it's reality many people are afriad because he is black but I am proud of my country for the first time most of america saw past his color and voted for the right canidate and this should be a time to celebrate and rejoice. IMO the man is smart he is fresh not tainted by old ways he will do a great job in rebuilding our country. He has all the right people backing him to get the job done. He fought the impossible and made it possible america voted our voices were heard and the majority elected obama into the white house congrats to obama !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


TOUCHE! I fully agree.


----------



## Coletrain

From what I have read skin tone does not play an issue here on these boards. I think everyone is concerned with the lack of experience and people voting for not the issues but to be part of history.


----------



## smokey_joe

If he can pull off the things he's promised, then I'm extremely happy.

If not, then he's no different from any other president we've ever had. No biggy.

Congradulations Obama!!


----------



## ericschevy

smokey_joe said:


> If he can pull off the things he's promised, then I'm extremely happy.
> 
> If not, then he's no different from any other president we've ever had. No biggy.
> 
> Congradulations Obama!!


Damn you're a smart woman...


----------



## Marty

smokey_joe said:


> If he can pull off the things he's promised, then I'm extremely happy.


Can I ask exactly what he promised? I'm sure I missed something as I don't keep up with it all, I'm sure just like all the others he'll keep his promise :hammer:


----------



## Coletrain

Marty said:


> Can I ask exactly what he promised? I'm sure I missed something as I don't keep up with it all, I'm sure just like all the others he'll keep his promise :hammer:


I can't tell you everything he promised but the big ones that I remember are:

1.) Cut spending on National Security
2.) Start pulling our troops out of Iraq ( 4000+ lives lost for nothing )
3.) Cut funding on defense spending


----------



## Marty

OK lets see what happens with this


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Raise taxes on small businesses...mandatory health care....spreading my wealth.....


----------



## Sampsons Dad

welfare funded abortions....etc etc...


----------



## money_killer

i hope he really does make a difference for u americans


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> i hope he really does make a difference for u americans


\

He may make a difference, but I am sure it will be a difference I disapprove of. I don't agree with any of his promises, so I guess a little part of me crosses my fingers and hopes that he can't pull his promises off, but if he does, then well good job for him and atleast he will have made others happy! To each his own. I am a full blown 100% republican and I didn't agree with half the stuff even Mccain promised. Shit, orignially I wanted Huckabee to win! But hey, people want change, who can blame them after what Bush put us through and yes, Clinton too! I think this world is just going down hill anyways, we are evolving to quickly IMO! We can't just be happy with what we have, we always have to keep nagging about making things better and better. Sh*t, I am happy just to be living and breathing and to be able to have a husband I adore, a child (because many women can't have children), and also my animals. That is enough for me, but of course THE PEOPLE have to keep complicating things. Now it has come to taking from the rich to better our lives. I don't want someone else's money to help me out! Unfair is what it is! I think people try soooo hard to make things better when in the end they just screw it up more! Not intentionally of course! Well, I will be hiding in the woods and watching as the world around me changes for the worse IMO, as I don't have an open mind as to what is to come with all these promises!!


----------



## bahamutt99

He also promised to put more emphasis on finding a cure for cancer. That's what got him my dad's vote. He lost his sister a few years ago to cancer, and she was only in her 40s. If he does at least that, he'll have earned a good bit of respect from me.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> He also promised to put more emphasis on finding a cure for cancer. That's what got him my dad's vote. He lost his sister a few years ago to cancer, and she was only in her 40s. If he does at least that, he'll have earned a good bit of respect from me.


I agree with you on this one, I lost my grandma to cancer on the 19th of last month. Cancer is dreadful!


----------



## buzhunter

Not sure exactly when this was written but it makes a few good points:


' As most of you know I am not a President

Bush fan, nor have I ever been, but this is not

about Bush, it is about us, as Americans, and it

seems to hit the mark

'The other day I was reading Newsweek

magazine and came across some Poll data I found

rather hard to believe. It must be true given

the source, right?

The Newsweek poll alleges that 67

percent of Americans are unhappy with the

direction the country is headed and 69 percent of

the country is unhappy with the performance of

the President. In essence 2/3 of the citizenry

just ain't happy and want a change. So being the

knuckle dragger I am, I started thinking, 'What

are we so unhappy about?''


A.. Is it that we have electricity and

running water 24 hours a day, 7 Days a week?

B.. Is our unhappiness the result of

having air conditioning in the summer and heating

in the winter?


C.. Could it be that 95.4 percent of

these unhappy folks have a job?


D.. Maybe it is the ability to walk

into a grocery store at any time and see more

food in moments than Darfur has seen in the last

year?


E.. Maybe it is the ability to drive our

cars and trucks from the Pacific Ocean to the

Atlantic Ocean without having to present

identification papers as we move through each

state?


F.. Or possibly the hundreds of clean

and safe motels we would find along the way that

can provide temporary shelter?


G.. I guess having thousands of

restaurants with varying cuisine from around the

world is just not good enough either.


H. Or could it be that when we wreck

our car, emergency workers show up and provide

services to help all and even send a helicopt er

to take you to the hospital.


I.. Perhaps you are one of the 70

percent of Americans who own a home.


J.. You may be upset with knowing that

in the unfortunate case of a fire, a group of

trained firefighters will appear in moments and

use top notch equipment to extinguish the flames,

thus saving you, your family, and your

belongings.


K.. Or if, while at home watching one

of your many flat screen TVs, a burglar or

prowler intrudes, an officer equipped with a gun

and a bullet-proof vest will come to defend you

and your family against attack or loss .


L.. This all in the backdrop of a

neighborhood free of bombs or militias raping and

pillaging the residents. Neighborhoods where

90% of teenagers own cell phones and computers.


M.. How about the complete religious,

social and political freedoms we enjoy that are

the envy of everyone in the world?


Maybe that is what has 67% of you folks

unhappy.


Fact is, we are the largest group of

ungrateful, spoiled brats the world has ever

seen. No wonder the world loves the U.S. , yet

has a great disdain for its citizens. They see

us for what we are. The most blessed people in

the world who do nothing but complain about what

we don't have, and what we hate about the country

instead of thanking the good Lord we live here.


I know, I know. What about the

president who took us into war and has no plan to

get us out? The president who has a measly 31

percent approval rating? Is this the same

president who guided the nation in the dark days

after 9/11? The president that cut taxes to

bring an economy out of recession? Could this

be the same guy who has been called every name in

the book for succeeding in keeping all the

spoiled ungrateful brats safe from terrorist

attacks? The commander in chief of an

all-voluntee r army that is out there defending

you and me?


Did you hear how bad the President is

on the news or talk show? Did this news affect

you so much, make you so unhappy you couldn't

take a look around for yourself and see all the

good things and be glad? Think about

it......are you upset at the President because he

actually caused you personal pain OR is it

because the 'Media' told you he was failing to

kiss your sorry ungrateful behind every day.

Make no mistake about it.


The troops in Iraq and Afghanistan have

volunteered to serve, and in many cases may have

died for your freedom. There is currently no

draft in this country. They didn't have to go.

They are able to refuse to go and end up with

either a ''general'' discharge, an 'other than

honorable'' discharge or, worst case scenario, a

''dishonorable' ' discharge after a few days in

the brig.


So why then the flat-out disconten tment

in the minds of 69 percent of Americans?



Say what you want but I blame it on the

media. If it bleeds it leads and they

specialize in bad news. Everybody will watch a

car crash with blood and guts How many will

watch kids selling lemonade at the corner? The

media knows this and media outlets are for-profit

corporations. They offer what sells, and when

criticized, try to defend their actions by

'justifying' them in one way or another Just ask

why they tried to allow a murderer like O.J.

Simpson to write a book about how he didn't kill

his wife, but if he did he would have done it

this way......Insane!


Turn off the TV, burn Newsweek, and use the New

York Times for the bottom of your bird cage.

Then start being grateful for all we have as

country. There is exponentially more good than

bad. We are among the most blessed people on

Earth and should thank God several times a day,

or at le ast be thankful and appreciative.' 'With

hurricanes, tornados, fires out of control, mud

slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms tearing up

the country from one end to another, and with the

threat of bird flu and terrorist attacks, 'Are we

sure this is a good time to take God out of the

Pledge of Allegiance?'

David Letterman


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm finding it hard to understand just who Obama is. I've done a lot of reading and came across this. It appears to be well documented. Either way it was very interesting.

Obama's Not Exactly's:

1.) Selma Got Me Born - NOT EXACTLY, your parents felt safe enough to have you in 1961 - Selma had no effect on your birth, as Selma was in 1965. (Google 'Obama Selma' for his full March 4, 2007 speech and articles about its various untruths.)

2.) My Father Was A Goat Herder - NOT EXACTLY, he was a privileged, well educated youth, who went on to work with the Kenyan Government.

3.) Father Was A Proud Freedom Fighter - NOT EXACTLY, he was part of one of the most corrupt and violent governments Kenya has ever had.

4.) My Family Has Strong Ties To African Freedom - NOT EXACTLY, your cousin Raila Odinga has created mass violence in attempting to overturn a legitimate election in 2007, in Kenya. It is the first widespread violence in decades. The current government is pro-American but Odinga wants to overthrow it and establish Muslim Sharia law. Your half-brother, Abongo Oba ma, is Odinga's follower. You interrupted your New Hampshire campaigning to speak to Odinga on the phone.

Obama's cousin Odinga in Kenya ran for president and tried to get Sharia Muslim law in place there. When Odinga lost the elections, his followers have burned Christians' homes and then burned men, women and children alive in a Christian church where they took shelter.. Obama SUPPORTED his cousin before the election process here started.

Google Obama and Odinga and see what you get. No one wants to know the truth.

5.) My Grandmother Has Always Been A Christian - NOT EXACTLY, she does her daily Salat prayers at 5am according to her own interviews.
Not to mention, Christianity wouldn't allow her to have been one of 14 wives to 1 man.

6.) My Name is African Swahili - NOT EXACTLY, your name is Arabic and 'Baraka' (from which Barack came) means 'blessed' in that language. Hussein is also Arabic and so is Obama.

Barack Hussein Obama is not half black. If elected, he would be the first Arab-American President, not the first black President. Barack Hussein Obama is 50% Caucasian from his mother's side and 43.75% Arabic and 6.25% African ***** from his father's side. While Barack Hussein Obama's father was from Kenya, his father's family was mainly Arabs..
Barack Hussein Obama's father was only 12.5% African ***** and 87.5% Arab (his father's birth certificate even states he's Arab, not African *****). From....and for more....go to.....
http://www.arcadeathome.com/newsboy.....25%_African

7.) I Never Practiced Islam - NOT EXACTLY, you practiced it daily at school, where you were registered as a Muslim and kept that faith for 31 years, until your wife made you change, so you could run for office.
4-3-08 Article 'Obama was 'quite religious in Islam''
Obama was 'quite religious in Islam'

8.) My School In Indonesia Was Christian - NOT EXACTLY, you were registered as Muslim there and got in trouble in Koranic Studies for making faces (check your own book).

February 28, 2008. Kristoff from the New York Times a year ago:
Mr. Obama recalled the opening lines of the Arabic call to prayer, reciting them with a first-rate accent. In a remark that seemed delightfully uncalculated (it'll give Alabama voters heart attacks), Mr. Obama described the call to prayer as 'one of the prettiest sounds on Earth at sunset.' This is just one example of what Pamela is talking about when she says 'Obama's narrative is being altered, enhanced and manipulated to whitewash troubling facts.'

9.) I Was Fluent In Indonesian - NOT EXACTLY, not one teacher says you could speak the language.

10.) Because I Lived In Indonesia, I Have More Foreign Experience - NOT EXACTLY, you were there from the ages of 6 to 10, and couldn't even speak the language. What did you learn, how to study the Koran and watch cartoons?

11.) I Am Stronger On Foreign Affairs - NOT EXACTLY, except for Africa (surprise) and the Middle East (bigger surprise), you have never been anywhere else on the planet and thus have NO experience with our closest allies.

12.) I Blame My Early Drug Use On Ethnic Confusion - NOT EXACTLY, you were quite content in high school to be Barry Obama, no mention of Kenya and no mention of struggle to identify - your classmates said you were just fine.

13.)An Ebony Article Moved Me To Run For Office - NOT EXACTLY, Ebony has yet to find the article you mention in your book. It doesn't, and never did, exist.

14.) A Life Magazine Article Changed My Outlook On Life - NOT EXACTLY, Life has yet to find the article you mention in your book. It doesn't, and never did, exist.

15.) I Won't Run On A National Ticket In '08 - NOT EXACTLY, here you are, despite saying, live on TV, that you would not have enough experience by then, and you are all about having experience first.

16.) Voting 'Present' is Common In Illinois Senate - NOT EXACTLY, they are common for YOU, but not many others have 130 NO VOTES.

17.) Oops, I Mis voted - NOT EXACTLY, only when caught by church groups and Democrats, did you beg to change your mis vote.

18.) I Was A Professor Of Law - NOT EXACTLY, you were a senior lecturer ON LEAVE.

19.) I Was A Constitutional Lawyer - NOT EXACTLY, you were a senior lecturer ON LEAVE.

20.) Without Me, There Would Be No Ethics Bill - NOT EXACTLY, you didn't write it, introduce it, change it, or create it.

21.) The Ethics Bill Was Hard To Pass - NOT EXACTLY, it took just 14 days from start to finish.

22.) I Wrote A Tough Nuclear Bill - NOT EXACTLY, your bill was rejected by your own party for its pandering and lack of all regulation
- mainly because of your Nuclear donor, Exelon, from which David Axelrod came.

23.) I Have Released My State Records - NOT EXACTLY, as of March, 2008, state bills you sponsored or voted for have yet to be released, exposing all the special interests pork are still closed.

24.) I Took On The Asbestos Altgeld Gardens Mess - NOT EXACTLY, you were part of a large group of people who remedied Altgeld Gardens.
You failed to mention anyone else but yourself, in your books.

25.) My Economics Bill Will Help America - NOT EXACTLY, your 111 economic policies were just combined into a proposal which lost 99-0, and even YOU voted against your own bill.

26.) I Have Been A Bold Leader In Illinois - NOT EXACTLY, even your own supporters claim to have not seen BOLD action on your part.

27.) I Passed 26 Of My Own Bills In One Year - NOT EXACTLY, they were not YOUR bills, but rather handed to you, after their creation by a fellow Senator, to assist you in a future bid for higher office.

28.) No One on my campaign contacted Canada about NAFTA - NOT EXACTLY, the Canadian Government issued the names and a memo of the conversation your campaign had with them.

29.) I Am Tough On Terrorism - NOT EXACTLY, you missed the Iran Resolution vote on terrorism and your good friend Ali Abunimah supports the destruction off Israel.

30.) I Want All Votes To Count - NOT EXACTLY, you said let the delegates decide.

31.) I Want Americans To Decide - NOT EXACTLY, you prefer caucuses that limit the vote, confuse the voters, force a public vote, and only operate during small windows of time.

32.) I passed 900 Bills in the State Senate - NOT EXACTLY, you passed 26, most of which you didn't write yourself.

33.) I Believe In Fairness, Not Tactics - NOT EXACTLY, you used tactics to eliminate Alice Palmer from running against you.

34.) I Don't Take PAC Money - NOT EXACTLY, you take LOADS of it.

35.) I don't Have Lobbyists - NOT EXACTLY, you have over 47 lobbyists and counting.

36.) My Campaign Had Nothing To Do With The 1984 Ad - NOT EXACTLY, your own campaign worker made the ad on his Apple in one afternoon.

37.) I Have Always Been Against Iraq - NOT EXACTLY, you weren't in office to vote against it AND you have voted to fund it every single time.

38.) I Have Always Supported Universal Health Care - NOT EXACTLY, your plan leaves us all to pay for the 15,000,000 who don't have to buy it 'Qui non intelligit aut discat aut taceat' 
"Who does not understand should either learn, or be silent"


----------



## MY MIKADO

6.) My Name is African Swahili - NOT EXACTLY, your name is Arabic and 'Baraka' (from which Barack came) means 'blessed' in that language. Hussein is also Arabic and so is Obama.

Barack Hussein Obama is not half black. If elected, he would be the first Arab-American President, not the first black President. Barack Hussein Obama is 50% Caucasian from his mother's side and 43.75% Arabic and 6.25% African ***** from his father's side. While Barack Hussein Obama's father was from Kenya, his father's family was mainly Arabs..
Barack Hussein Obama's father was only 12.5% African ***** and 87.5% Arab (his father's birth certificate even states he's Arab, not African *****). From....and for more....go to.....
http://www.arcadeathome.com/newsboy.....25%_African

Now tell me he isn't Arab. We have a president named Hussein. One that lies and covers all his tracks. I can tell that who ever is behind the man groomed him well.

If you listened to his accpectance speach he said that it would take longer than 4yrs to do what he wants. Look what happened when the ppl gave Bush 4 more yrs. I hope that ppl will learn their lesson but I'm afraid they will remain just as blind as they have been for the last election and this one.


----------



## NesOne

MY MIKADO said:


> 6.) Now tell me he isn't Arab. We have a president named Hussein. One that lies and covers all his tracks. I can tell that who ever is behind the man groomed him well.


HAHAHA, I can tell you what he is, he's American, since he was born here in the U.S. As far as his name being Hussein, maybe it's just irony since we 'took out' the other Hussein, LMAO.


----------



## buzhunter

Civil Liberties Examiner: Obama's chief of staff choice favors compulsory universal service


----------



## buzhunter

Sad and funny...


----------



## PullDawgPits

That is really really scary! Oh geeze!:stick:

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy

HAHAHA, That says a lot!!!!!!
Good stuff Buz...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Yep, before the election my husband and I would sit in the truck and listen to satellite radio and listen as they would ask questions for alot of the Obama voters and it was amazing to see how many people voted for him just because they either wanted an African American president (their words) or just because they thought McCain was to old. It was hilarious when you would here alot of McCain's policies listed under Obama and these people had no clue, they just had it dead set in their mind that they were voting for Obama. So then, my husband being the smart @$$ that he is, well he had us walk to the corner of downtown on the side where alot of people were standing with Obama signs on the day of the election and he started to ask them some of the same questions, and what do you know, he got ALOT of the same answers, my husband just like to make a point, it was funny but very scary at the same time!


----------



## cane76

Just to be extemely blunt and break it down really shortly,he won because george w dropped the ball big time and the majority of people on both the east coasts and the west coasts wouldnt vote for a republican,there more populated areas and more liberal,that on top of the minority vote and youth vote sealed the deal.


----------



## cane76

Ive just read this thread through,ha,this is a very funny thread,keep up the good work,you guys are making me laugh.
i know old news.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> Just to be extemely blunt and break it down really shortly,*he won because george w dropped the ball big time* and the majority of people on both the east coasts and the west coasts wouldnt vote for a republican,there more populated areas and more liberal,that on top of the minority vote and youth vote sealed the deal.


I agree with you there but to me it shows how ignorant people are for judging republicans based on George Bush's faults. That would be the same as people judging pitbulls based on a thug's or a bad owner's pitbull. Everyone here should know how it feels for their breed of dog to be judged in a negative way, well as a republican, I feel that everyone is judging us for another's faults! All because you get a few bad apples and in the end, everyone is running scared!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

BUT all is said and done!! I am not trying to put anyone down. I feel everyone is entitled to their own opinions and deserve a fair vote. Congrats to Obama, and also to McCain for giving a good fight. Let's live every day with happiness!


----------

